# Looking for a bodybuilding gym in north lanarkshire or west lothian, i'm from Shotts



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking for a bodybuilding gym in north lanarkshire or west lothian, i'm from Shotts


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

always forget the name but one in new stevenson and theres one in wishaw i think?


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

heard there was one called peak physique in wishaw but not sure


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

whats the one in new stevenston like


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

heard its run by a guy called mick battersby but dunno where it is


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah thats where i read it, if i found out i will keep you posted


----------

